# What is the movie of the year?



## Bergomillosy (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I think there are at least two movies deserving this title. These are Terminator 4 and Transformers 2. What do you think?

P.S. To moderators: sorry for possible writing to a wrong category but I didn't find any other category for general chat.


----------



## Malkore (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, there's the General chit-chat forum...
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## cpfan (Jul 10, 2009)

Bergomillosy said:


> Well, I think there are at least two movies deserving this title. These are Terminator 4 and Transformers 2. What do you think?
> 
> P.S. To moderators: sorry for possible writing to a wrong category but I didn't find any other category for general chat.



I think you should start making wine and stop going to see crappy movies.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 11, 2009)

This one is easy. The Jonas Brothers Live in 3D!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont know and really dont care but I just watched Taken with Liam Nieson and must say its the best movie Ive seen in a long time. Will be watching Valkyrie in a few.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 11, 2009)

Valkyrie was a really good flick. I really enjoyed it. I have Gran Torino here I haven't watched yet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought Valkyrie was dull but Gran Torino was great.
Jonas Brothers???? Woa !


----------



## B-well4200 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hangover is a great comedy.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2009)

Gran Torino was very good, not what I expected from him but I guess he cant go blasting everyone with a 44 mag at his age! Valkyrie was alright.


----------



## manku007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Transformers 2. is the best, since Terminator is also good but the stroy line is little not very good in my view. The whole story is only to shutdown that TR robot and that's it, It looks like very old fasion game story to me.

 Because I play games very much


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2009)

Watched "Knowing" last night and that was pretty good with the exception of the last 1/2 where, well I wont tell you that!


----------



## St Allie (Jul 14, 2009)

my vote goes to.. P S I love you

Gerard Butler is gorgeous.

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 16, 2009)

I go to see very few movies at the theater. It has to be a good one for me to suffer thru the crowds and the noise. I have a terrible case of ringing in both ears and sounds can be a problem. To much base and I can barely understand what is being said.
But I had to go see "Star Trek". The wife and I both had to wear ear plugs due to the extreme volume, but it was a good addition to a life time of enjoying Star Trek.
Now at home, I normally see everything just about as soon as it comes out on DVD. Just recently we watched "the knowing" and another great one I saw after it was released was "Gran Torino". Classic Clint!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, I refuse to go out to movies!!!!!!!!!! DVD!


----------



## B-well4200 (Jul 17, 2009)

Since I work swing shifts, I like to catch the weekday matenee. Wow, I have no idea how to spell that


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 17, 2009)

I went to see "Star Trek" because my daughters gave me a ticket pack for father's day. 
I found out then that on Tuesdays they have discounts, I'm guessing to build up attendance.
Ticket, drink & popcorn for about $7.00. When you consider what they charge for the drinks and P-corn, that is a bargin.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 17, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I went to see "Star Trek" because my daughters gave me a ticket pack for father's day.
> I found out then that on Tuesdays they have discounts, I'm guessing to build up attendance.
> Ticket, drink & popcorn for about $7.00. When you consider what they charge for the drinks and P-corn, that is a bargin.



I'd date you at that price....

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2009)

$7.00 aint bad at all, some of the places around here want $10.00 just for the movie!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 18, 2009)

They make their money on the junk you eat while you are there. Normally the small sodas are $3.00 and the popcorn is about the same.
But from what I guess, they are probably really slow on Tuesdays.
This place is only a theater too. No shopping center with a theater in the corner. I'm certain they paid big dollars for the land it is on, so they have to have the money coming in every day.


----------



## Mumbaiaigini (Jul 23, 2009)

It is undoubtedly "X-Men Origins: Wolverine". The special effects can be termed as "Awesome". Hugh Jackman does a great work. The characters like Wolverine, Victor, Silverfox were richly painted and executed well.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 23, 2009)

Xmen and transformers?

good grief.. how old are you guys?

Allie


----------



## manku007 (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the matter is that we cannot tell which is the best movie, at least i cannot tell, because the reason is what we see in latest we love that like x-men origins we see and we love it, then for example I have seen transformers 2 now I love this movie, In this way we love all the movies and I cannot find out which one is the best , as each and every movie is the best in itself .

*What u all think plz let me know  about my thoughts*


----------



## smurfe (Jul 24, 2009)

I watched Gran Torino last night. I have to say it was one of the best movies I have ever watched. Very well done drama. Also watched Van Wilder, The Freshman Year! My kind of flick! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## koda_ky (Jul 24, 2009)

watched the hangover last weekend. funny stuff lmao


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 28, 2009)

koda_ky said:


> watched the hangover last weekend. funny stuff lmao


 Yeh man I lived it.


----------

